# LOL Hasta Willy Toledo le da zascas a Risto



## Lego. (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## CommiePig (13 Ene 2022)

pues tiene razón


----------



## juantxxxo (13 Ene 2022)

Pues tiene razón el wally.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (13 Ene 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



hasta el loco ese queda como un tío sensato y con razón delante de ese fantoche. También pasa que el fantoche se la come para no cabrear a su público de izquierdas, y como le jode comérsela sólo sabe que jijijijijijijear


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (13 Ene 2022)

Estos esbirros del régimen son tan ratas inmorales que encima creen estar haciendo un ejercicio de neutralidad diaria y que nadie sabe cuál es su ideología real.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (13 Ene 2022)

De verdad es una forma de hacer el ridiculo y más creyendose saber más que el propio risco en lo filosóficamente correcto en lo político.
Y al verdad suelo ver el program de TEM y la verdad hay veces que me satisface y otros no, mismito que todos los demás programas del contrario con no verlos.
Anda que?.


----------



## Shy (13 Ene 2022)

Ni el tirito de justo antes de la entrevista le ha valido para salir del paso


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (13 Ene 2022)

Risto no tiene ideología, no os equivoqueis.


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 Ene 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Estos esbirros del régimen son tan ratas inmorales que encima creen estar haciendo un ejercicio de neutralidad diaria y que nadie sabe cuál es su ideología real.



El problema de los imbéciles, y Risto es uno de los grandes imbéciles del show business español, es que creen que todos los de su alrededor son cómo poco igual de imbéciles que ellos.
Tener un programa de tv y encima ir de rebelde alternativo por la vida es de subnormales. El día que Risto se aparte un puto milímetro del dictado de sus jefes, al día siguiente ya no tiene programa. No a la semana siguiente. Mañana a la puta calle.


----------



## Wasi (13 Ene 2022)

Es una basura


----------



## Madafaca (13 Ene 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> El problema de los imbéciles, y Risto es uno de los grandes imbéciles del show business español, es que creen que todos los de alrededor son cmo poco, igual de imbéciles que ellos.
> Tener un programa de tv y encima ir de rebelde alternativo es de subnormales. El día que Risto se aparte un puto milimetro del dictado de sus jefes, al día siguiente ya no tiene programa. No a la semana siguiente. Mañana a la puta calle.



Así es. Risto moralmente es un escort que se debe a quien le paga.


----------



## Evangelion (13 Ene 2022)

La verdad es la verdad la diga Agamenon o su porquero.


----------



## NoRTH (13 Ene 2022)

yo no veo la tv
asi evito inflarle el Ego a estos telepredicadores de mierda


----------



## SolyCalma (13 Ene 2022)

puto risto a ver si la niña esa morbosona le hace una viogen pronto.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Ene 2022)

Hostias como le mete a férreas,



Un comunista de verdad, y no lo pueden llamar facha o voxero.

Cortocircuitan




Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SolyCalma (13 Ene 2022)

Decir al mismo tiempo que es burgués y comunista no es de ser alguien que merezca mucho ser escuchado. Un caradura de barra de bar.


----------



## Monsieur George (13 Ene 2022)

Ojo porque nuestro odiado Wily Toledo es uno de los nuestros. Bienvenido.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (13 Ene 2022)

Puto enfermo. Risa de miserable moral.


----------



## ApartapeloS (13 Ene 2022)

Hasta un reloj parado da la hora correcta dos veces al día


----------



## Topedelagama (13 Ene 2022)

Una demostración más que esto no va de izquierdas o de derechas, y el que siga pensando en esa dicotomía es un sucnor.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (13 Ene 2022)

Pizzero de mierda.


----------



## BeninExpress (13 Ene 2022)

Este vídeo es más antiguo que el hilo negro..


----------



## lowfour (13 Ene 2022)

El willy toledo, que derroición máxima. Sólo hay que ver su tabique nasal para saber con quién se anda. A mediados de los 2000 me lo encontré en mi portal haciéndose unas lonchas como un yonki cualquiera junto a otros dos idiotas, tuve que saltar por encima de ellos y encima me miró mal.

Patético es poco lo de ese pavo.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Ene 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Este vídeo es más antiguo que el hilo negro..



Pone 12 de enero, ni una mosca es vieja en un dia



Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BeninExpress (13 Ene 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> Pone 12 de enero, ni una mosca es vieja en un dia
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



Lo postearon por aquí en septiembre/octubre si mal no recuerdo..

Edito: 19 de noviembre

La bronca de Risto Mejide a Willy Toledo: «A mí nadie me dice lo que tengo decir»


----------



## BigJoe (13 Ene 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> El willy toledo, que derroición máxima. Sólo hay que ver su tabique nasal para saber con quién se anda. A mediados de los 2000 me lo encontré en mi portal haciéndose unas lonchas como un yonki cualquiera junto a otros dos idiotas, tuve que saltar por encima de ellos y encima me miró mal.
> 
> Patético es poco lo de ese pavo.



Genial argumentacion, al contenido, a convencer con ideas, dejando de lado lo ornamental o innecesario para el tema del que trata el vídeo.

Mis dies


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Ene 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Lo postearon por aquí en septiembre/octubre si mal no recuerdo..



Es cierto caballero, he mirado en YouTube y el video tiene un año 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pichorrica (13 Ene 2022)

Le ha preñado el alma en 4k


----------



## AmericanSamoa (13 Ene 2022)

Ya van *tres veces* en un par de meses que Willy Toledo se gana nuestro respeto.

Imaginad cómo tiene que estar la cosa en progrelandia para que Beatriz Talegón y Willy Toledo jueguen en nuestro equipo y nuestro enemigo sea Pfizerico. Atiende al dato.


----------



## klon (13 Ene 2022)

basura los dos.


----------



## Suricuti (13 Ene 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



Poco bullying le han hecho a Ricardo, o como sus amigos le llaman, cabeza Chupas Chups, tenían que haber sido más contundentes con él, haberle traumado física y mentalmente hasta que se le quitase esa cara y personalidad de subnormal pérdido que tiene


----------



## wopa (13 Ene 2022)

Soy yo el Willi Toledo y para la entrevista con Risto me pongo unas gafas aún más horteras que las suyas. Que se joda.


----------



## twhi (13 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ya van *tres veces* en un par de meses que Willy Toledo se gana nuestro respeto.
> 
> Imaginad cómo tiene que estar la cosa en progrelandia para que Beatriz Talegón y Willy Toledo jueguen en nuestro equipo y nuestro enemigo sea Pfizerico. Atiende al dato.



+1


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (13 Ene 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> El willy toledo, que derroición máxima. Sólo hay que ver su tabique nasal para saber con quién se anda. A mediados de los 2000 me lo encontré en mi portal haciéndose unas lonchas como un yonki cualquiera junto a otros dos idiotas, tuve que saltar por encima de ellos y encima me miró mal.
> 
> Patético es poco lo de ese pavo.



Bendito anonimato de foro, nadie se ha metido aquí una puta raya en su vida, palabrita del ninio jesú.


----------



## Kashito (13 Ene 2022)

En este le da caña al gordo666


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Ene 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Risto no tiene ideología, no os equivoqueis.



claro que tiene, los verdes del dinero


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Ene 2022)

que le ha pasado a willy tolerdo se ha quedado tolisto tras la cacuna?


----------



## shur 1 (13 Ene 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Estos esbirros del régimen son tan ratas inmorales que encima creen estar haciendo un ejercicio de neutralidad diaria y que nadie sabe cuál es su ideología real.



Me hace gracia que el paralítico defiende a cualquier cagalufo indepe o rojo pero a Risto le odia porque se ve reflejado.


----------



## Ironlord (13 Ene 2022)

Pues en el hilo sale luego el Willy en el programa de Ferreras. También lo pone fino.
Jamás pensé que iba a coincidir con este hombre en algo.


----------



## Casino (13 Ene 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Risto no tiene ideología, no os equivoqueis.




sí que la tiene, el dinero


Saludos


----------



## Captain Julius (13 Ene 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Es una basura



Como suele decirse

















fin del hilo


----------



## Gothaus (13 Ene 2022)

Joder, qué derroguición el Guillermito. En diez años ha envejecido treinta.


----------



## Captain Julius (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## Abort&cospelo (13 Ene 2022)

Risto Mejiñe publicista payaso que va de listo y vende humos profesional y tiene mas de lame falos que de genio del marketing. En Estados Unidos seria el pringado que limpia las corridas de los sofas de los ejecutivos despues de haberles gastado el rabo a base de fruicciosas mamadas, pero aqui en España, donde mas mongolicos de serie hay por metro cuadrado del mundo, es el amo y señor mediatico, y sus tecnicas imagen y palabra son ley y tomadas en cuenta por la plebe que se deja seducir por tamaña alimaña carente de gusto, imaginacion y personalidad propiamente genuinas.

Vive de esa imagen de pedante hostiable y como los latiguillos de Cruz y Raya, lo repite y reitera hasta la saciedad porque le gusta al espectador mongolico medio.

Pese a ello, que un parasito guarro abortosaurio como es el Toledo tenga los cojonazos de criticar a alguien, da a entender el nivel intelectual de este nuestro amado pais.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (14 Ene 2022)

No me extraña, los medios mienten tanto que Willy les ha dado ya un par de zascas, Willy puede ser un poco ese rollo izquierda indefinida pero aún así es más sincero que los medios. Ya a Ferreras lo ha puesto en su sitio a veces también.


----------



## Pollepolle (14 Ene 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> El willy toledo, que derroición máxima. Sólo hay que ver su tabique nasal para saber con quién se anda. A mediados de los 2000 me lo encontré en mi portal haciéndose unas lonchas como un yonki cualquiera junto a otros dos idiotas, tuve que saltar por encima de ellos y encima me miró mal.
> 
> Patético es poco lo de ese pavo.



No hables mucho que tu ese dia venias de mamar un par de pollas piraton.


----------



## lowfour (14 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No hables mucho que tu ese dia venias de mamar un par de pollas piraton.



Pollas no, pero una o dos botellas de vino seguro.


----------



## Minsky Moment (14 Ene 2022)

Es un actor y es un papel, que no nos enteramos. Un papel repugnante, pero papel al cabo.


----------



## trellat (14 Ene 2022)

Madre mia ...
Con lo "centrao" que esta este tio y la que está callendo ... mas le vale no dar mucho el cante
Quisiera saber que opina del tema de rabiosa actualidad y todo lo que rodea al mismo ...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Ene 2022)

a ver el tio puede tener la ideologia que le de la gana que para eso vivimos en un pais libre pero simular que esta en contra del gobierno y es de VOX es un tragala en toda regla porque se sabe que es mentira, y Willy ha hecho lo correcto indicando la gilipollez del argumento.

Si ahora va a resultar que es Voxero la mierda con gafas.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Ene 2022)

si a la puta de tu hija.


----------



## Dmtry (14 Ene 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Risto no tiene ideología, no os equivoqueis.



Si la tiene, el dinero


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (14 Ene 2022)

Por eso lo digo, cada uno hace lo que quiere y si las ha disfrutado, cojonudo, que le quiten lo aspirado; en este floro hay mucha hipocresía.


----------



## mikiflush (14 Ene 2022)

Me caía como el culo, pero me ha gustado que les diera caña de esa forma a los sectarios.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (14 Ene 2022)

Ay que miedo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No hables mucho que tu ese dia venias de mamar un par de pollas piraton.



¡Qué va, si es a él quien se la mama su amigo el deportista!


----------



## ashe (14 Ene 2022)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Estos esbirros del régimen son tan ratas inmorales que encima creen estar haciendo un ejercicio de neutralidad diaria y que nadie sabe cuál es su ideología real.



Se dice sistema no régimen, por cierto sistema cuyos mayores colaboradores a nivel de España para variar son vascos y CATALANES 


HARLEY66 dijo:


> El problema de los imbéciles, y Risto es uno de los grandes imbéciles del show business español, es que creen que todos los de alrededor son cmo poco, igual de imbéciles que ellos.
> Tener un programa de tv y encima ir de rebelde alternativo es de subnormales. El día que Risto se aparte un puto milimetro del dictado de sus jefes, al día siguiente ya no tiene programa. No a la semana siguiente. Mañana a la puta calle.



Pues es catalán ese...


----------



## Estais_avisados (14 Ene 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



A eso es psicología se le llama risa nerviosa, propia de egocéntricos.


----------



## Tengo razón (14 Ene 2022)

Faltan piolets.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ene 2022)

los payasos de la tele han cruzado la línea roja .

Se han convertido en delincuentes y criminales.

Sicarios de los enemigos de la sociedad occidental


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Ene 2022)

.


Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Risto no tiene ideología, no os equivoqueis.



Claro que la tiene: es un adorador más del becerro de oro.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (14 Ene 2022)

No me hace falta ver los tweets para saber que ambos son basura.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Ene 2022)

Risa nerviosa del sucnor del Finstro Mejide.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (14 Ene 2022)

Nunca pensé que iba a estar de acuerdo con Willy, pero lo ha clavado.


----------



## jeiper (14 Ene 2022)

Lo que ha dicho es impecable.


----------



## jiren (14 Ene 2022)

Que ideologia tiene risto? Psoe?


----------



## Espectrum (14 Ene 2022)

Risto es la mayor prostituta de la tele.


----------



## Nicors (14 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> De verdad es una forma de hacer el ridiculo y más creyendose saber más que el propio risco en lo filosóficamente correcto en lo político.
> Y al verdad suelo ver el program de TEM y la verdad hay veces que me satisface y otros no, mismito que todos los demás programas del contrario con no verlos.
> Anda que?.



¿Que programa es ese del contrario? A ver iluminanos con tu infinita sabiduría.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Ene 2022)

A ver mi muy querido micors.
Precisamente hoy y a esta hora en la hora punta del precio de la energía eléctrica más cara en el año que hemos entrado un catalan de lleida te va a iluminar , anda que no los tienes grandes?.


----------



## Shudra (14 Ene 2022)

Tiene razón el millonario comunista.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Ene 2022)

La verdad yo nunca me lo hubiera planteado así y más viéndome la polla que tengo, las habra más mejores y menos peores que la mía pero aún hoy me hace el servicio y poco más.
Anda que?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Ene 2022)

Más menos como tú y sin serme preciso ir más lejos.
Anda?


----------



## maxkuiper (14 Ene 2022)

La ideologia del que paga


----------



## FilibustHero (14 Ene 2022)

Un reloj parado da la hora exacta dos veces al día. 

Un individuo con encefalograma plano como este ha acertado y le ha metido dos buenos zascas al risto, como el reloj parado.

¿Acaso el willy no puede aplicar su lógica aplastante en otros muchos temas en los que es él quien sigue el discurso oficial?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Ene 2022)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Un reloj parado da la hora exacta dos veces al día.
> 
> Un individuo con encefalograma plano como este ha acertado y le ha metido dos buenos zascas al risto, como el reloj parado.
> 
> ¿Acaso el willy no puede aplicar su lógica aplastante en otros muchos temas en los que es él quien sigue el discurso oficial?.



Últimamente los relojes digitales de 24 dígitos solo dan la misma hora una vez ,serán las 4 o las 16 pero nunca el mismo dígito dos veces y poco más.
Anda que?.


----------



## hortera (14 Ene 2022)

Pero este no se fue de España, que hace opinando de cualquier frivolidad española, que dolor de tio


----------



## kikoseis (14 Ene 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> El willy toledo, que derroición máxima. Sólo hay que ver su tabique nasal para saber con quién se anda. A mediados de los 2000 me lo encontré en mi portal haciéndose unas lonchas como un yonki cualquiera junto a otros dos idiotas, tuve que saltar por encima de ellos y encima me miró mal.
> 
> Patético es poco lo de ese pavo.



Vaya causalidad algunos. Estáis en todas las que pasan. 
Modo protagonismo, el niño en el bautizo, el novio en la boda y el muerto en el entierro.


----------



## kikoseis (14 Ene 2022)

Él, y otros muchos.
Que nadie se equivoque con la categoría moral de bastante gente que sabe en los medios.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (14 Ene 2022)

La mano de hostias dialécticas que le mete willi al gordo Ferreras es de aúpa. 

Le deja completamente descolocado,quizás no se esperaba el "fuego amigo" y le deja en bragas.

Mis respetos.


----------



## Noyo (14 Ene 2022)

Ese tweet no es de ahora, es de hace meses o años


----------



## lowfour (14 Ene 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Vaya causalidad algunos. Estáis en todas las que pasan.
> Modo protagonismo, el niño en el bautizo, el novio en la boda y el muerto en el entierro.



Juro por mi vida que es verdad.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Ene 2022)

Otro que se cree el dueño de su vida , sin tener en cuenta que la muerte le acecha sin tregua y que sin ninguna piedad lo ejecutará en la fecha hora y sin tenerte la más mínima piedad.
Anda que no?.


----------



## Akira. (14 Ene 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> yo no veo la tv
> asi evito inflarle el Ego a estos telepredicadores de mierda



Amén. 15 años llevo y tan feliz.


----------



## Kbkubito (14 Ene 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Risto no tiene ideología, no os equivoqueis.



El dinero.


----------



## max power (14 Ene 2022)

Ya me jode darle la razon a WT, pero la tiene. Toda.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Ene 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



Risto Mejide es la viva estampa de la degradación a la que hemos llegado. Antes de la llegada de las cadenas privadas en manos de la chusma oligárquica, alguien así no habría pasado de ayudante de cámara.


----------



## NXT (14 Ene 2022)

En todas las direcciones va a ser que no. Seamos honestos, el tío tiene su ideología y no se mete con aquellos afines a la suya. Nunca le oirás decir nada malo de regímenes comunistas como el de Cuba, y si lo hace será con la idea de culpar a terceros.

Lo que sí es cierto es que dice lo que piensa (por muy aberrante que pueda ser lo que dice), mientras Risto dice lo que le paguen por decir, sea una cosa o la contraria (desde burlarse del alarmismo por el covid, abrazando a un supuesto contagiado, hasta convertirse en un talibán de la vacunación, criminalizando, no ya a los contagiados, sino a gente sana que no se vacuna).


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Ene 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Risto Mejide es la viva estampa de la degradación a la que hemos llegado. Antes de la llegada de las cadenas privadas en manos de la chusma oligárquica, alguien así no habría pasado de ayudante de cámara.



Es tu parecer y poco más , cada uno se ríe como sabe y le place, lo demás son gustos y formas de ver las cosas e interpretarlas según el gusto de cada uno.
Anda que?.


----------



## Ciudadanos Inocentes (14 Ene 2022)

Risto es de esas personas que en el mismo tweet dice que está inmunizado y que se acaba de contagiar otra vez


----------



## Knish77 (14 Ene 2022)

Lego. dijo:


>



Duelo de titanes.

No había visto nada igual desde que Wittgenstein refutó los postulados epistemológicos de Mannheim entre la tercera y la cuarta ronda durante el Oktoberfest de Stuttgart.


----------



## TravellerLatam (14 Ene 2022)

estoy en las antípodas ideológicas de Toledo, pero le respeto su coherencia.


----------



## BogadeAriete (15 Ene 2022)

Duelo de ratas progres en ok corral, espera que aún vómito....


----------



## BogadeAriete (15 Ene 2022)

Madafaca dijo:


> Así es. Risto moralmente es un escort que se debe a quien le paga.



Acompañada de la scort sugarbaby del nieto de Franco, dos putos putas de cuidado


----------



## kikoseis (15 Ene 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Juro por mi vida que es verdad.



En el fondo tienes gracia y todo.


----------



## NS 4 (15 Ene 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Risto no tiene ideología, no os equivoqueis.



Si...cree en su cuenta bancaria...


----------



## NXT (15 Ene 2022)

Pues al PCE se ha arrimado bastante.








Willy Toledo vuelve a España y aparece en la fiesta del PCE


El prolífico actor Guillermo 'Willy' Toledo aparcó por un momento su estancia en Cuba y regresó por unos días a España para comparecer en la tradicional fiesta del Partido Comunista.



ecodiario.eleconomista.es












Willy Toledo muestra su voto al PCPE y compara a Podemos con el AS y Primo de Rivera


El polémico actor Willy Toledo ha publicado en Facebook un mensaje en donde explica por qué ha votado al Partido Comunista de los Pueblos de España.Hace un año pedía a Pablo Iglesias que dejara “de hacer el imbécil” y acelerase la unión de Podemos con IU.




www.lainformacion.com





Y ya ni hablemos del partido único que hay en Cuba.




__





Willy Toledo elogia a Cuba como 'símbolo' ante 'el déficit democrático' de España | España | elmundo.es


Willy Toledo elogia a Cuba como símbolo Está habiendo una campaña absolutamente irracional contra el pueblo cubano, ha afirmado el actor.




www.elmundo.es












Willy Toledo se va a vivir a Cuba porque España “no es una democracia”


Cuba será, a partir de ahora, el nuevo hogar de Willy Toledo, según anunció el pasado sábado en una entrevista a la cadena venezolana TeleSur, en la que alabó la política ejercida por Hugo Chávez y denunció la situación en Europa: 'Somos víctimas del aco




www.mallorcadiario.com





Dobleces no sé, pero hipócrita lo es un rato, poniendo a parir a España, donde según él no hay democracia, mientras elogia el régimen totalitario en Cuba como referente. Quizá eso te parezca honesto, a mí desde luego no.


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (15 Ene 2022)

risto hijodeputa parasito seguidista totalitario


----------

